# Are AMD Kabini/Intel Baytrail platforms supported?



## mrjayviper (May 13, 2014)

Hello. 

I am thinking of replacing my setups with either Kabini or Baytrail platforms. And I'm just wondering if things  would generally work out-of-the-box? I searched the net and the only discussion I found is talking about supporting the built-in temperature sensor for the AMD CPU. I'm not really concern with that.

I'm not talking about the "NUC", but motherboard + CPU combination.

*T*hanks very much


----------



## mrjayviper (May 13, 2014)

I reported the topic to the moderators so they can move it to system hardware. Sorry


----------



## pkubaj (May 14, 2014)

If you only want to use the Kabini/Baytrail CPU then it's probably ok. If you also want the internal GPU, it won't work. Even the Haswell GPU isn't supported now (although it will be soon). The same probably goes for AMD.


----------

